# Wife dragging her feet during divorce...



## Sircrypto (Sep 29, 2020)

My wife filed for divorce after I asked for a separation. Long story short she would not put any boundaries on her in laws and it became too much to bear. Unfortunately she used the law to get a TRO against me and exclusive access to the house. However now that we’re in the process for the actual divorce she’s dragging her feet. She won’t hand over any financial information and she won’t cooperate with the children’s attorney even though she’s court ordered to do so.. I have counter petitioned her and told her I want to move on with my life but she’s holding everything up by not doing anything. I’m completely baffled any insight would be appreciated...


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

You might want to spend some time following this saga from long ago. It could give you a good heads up.









Time To ReGroup and Move On


Together: 9.5 Years Living Together: 6 Years Married: 4 Years Daughter: 4 Years Old Separated: 05/2012 My wife and I separated back in May of this year. I received the “I think we need a break” and “let’s take time apart - to work on us” speal. We had been having issues for several months if...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## DrJekl (Dec 13, 2020)

Sircrypto said:


> My wife filed for divorce after I asked for a separation. Long story short she would not put any boundaries on her in laws and it became too much to bear. Unfortunately she used the law to get a TRO against me and exclusive access to the house. However now that we’re in the process for the actual divorce she’s dragging her feet. She won’t hand over any financial information and she won’t cooperate with the children’s attorney even though she’s court ordered to do so.. I have counter petitioned her and told her I want to move on with my life but she’s holding everything up by not doing anything. I’m completely baffled any insight would be appreciated...


 If my husband asked for a separation, I would have done the same thing your wife did...file for divorce. Look back at your relationship from the very beginning. Look at photographs and read your wife’s emotions. Read your emotions. Sometimes we truly forget how we felt until we can actually see it looking at us. When did the red flags start? How was your relationship when you started to regularly spend a lot of time around your in laws? You’ll be able to figure it out. If you have to, write about it until you can’t write another word!! You know your wife. You know her motives, her fears and her expectations.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Lance Mannion said:


> You might want to spend some time following this saga from long ago. It could give you a good heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread should be required reading for anyone going through a contested divorce. It shows equivocally how to deal with the disordered person. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

